# resizing pics on a mac



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm having a problem making pics small enough to post. I tried using the resize photos link on the main page here. It worked fine but since it's a mac it doesn't work the same to save them to my computer. I have a dummies book for macs but the instructions for resizing aren't clear. It says to click on share and then export but there is no export under share. Can anyone help me out with this? thanks.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

if you go to file, then export-- under "kind" chose jpeg and then you can choose the smallest size-- that should work


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Think I got it now. Maybe have to try and get it bigger next time. This is the first time I tried doing a pic with the mac so I just snapped a quick shot to try it. thanks.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

The other thing you can do is host your pictures somewhere else. Photobucket.com is free and reliable. You just upload your pictures to your photobucket account. Next to your picture, photobucket posts the url of the link to the picture. When you want to post to the forum, you just click the little picture of the mountain right above the message box and it will ask for the link. You paste the photobucket link there and wha-laaa! Your picture shows up here...any size you want it. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

havaluv said:


> The other thing you can do is host your pictures somewhere else. Photobucket.com is free and reliable. You just upload your pictures to your photobucket account. Next to your picture, photobucket posts the url of the link to the picture. When you want to post to the forum, you just click the little picture of the mountain right above the message box and it will ask for the link. You paste the photobucket link there and wha-laaa! Your picture shows up here...any size you want it. Hope that makes sense.


I wanted to figure out how to do it with i photo first. I have an account at photobucket so I'll try that later to see how it works. Thanks.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

When you export from iphoto as Maryvee describes, try choosing medium for size and medium for quality. It probably depends on the original file size, so you may have to experiment a bit, but that is what gets me the best size for uploading .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I export to my "Havanese Forum" folder and size them to Medium. I hope you are enjoying the Mac.

Kara


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I export to my "Havanese Forum" folder and size them to Medium. I hope you are enjoying the Mac.
> 
> Kara


I really like the mac. It seems easier to learn different things and everything just seems to make sense. Here is one using medium and it worked fine. thank you.


----------

